# Dirty Bird (not for the faint hearted)



## JohnMF (May 13, 2005)

I don't know what it is about me but most of my photos would probibly fit well on this "bloopers" thread. Even nature seems hell bent on ruining every photograph i try and take.

This bird made his opinion of me quite clear.... I bet Canoncan doesnt have this problem   :meh: 







PS. sorry if this put anyone off their dinner uke:


----------



## photobug (May 13, 2005)

Haha, I have one very similar of a monkey draining his bladder at the Honolulu Zoo from last spring.Didn' teven see it until we got home & I processed the shots.


----------



## Corry (May 13, 2005)

Eeeeeeeeeeew!


----------



## LaFoto (May 14, 2005)

But what a perfect moment to take this photo, John! I quite like it . Not really "blooper"-quality (much poop quality, heehee  )


----------



## JohnMF (May 14, 2005)

Its horrible isnt it? The cheeky little thing is even looking over his should at me, as he does it, As if to say "What are you gonna do about it?"


----------



## Meysha (May 14, 2005)

Ha ha ha


----------



## photo gal (May 14, 2005)

:lmao: Man I got a kick out of this one!!!  Thanks for posting it!!!  : )


----------



## mentos_007 (May 14, 2005)

oh no! John how dare you! It was doing it's private things and you was just disturbing!!!


----------



## jadin (May 16, 2005)

"For me to poop on!"

wait.. wait.. i got it...

It's a plooper!

hahah okay I'm done now.


----------



## thebeginning (May 23, 2005)

^^
lol.  

i bet you sat there for over an hour trying to get that shot.


----------



## Toffee (May 26, 2005)

:lmao: 

Actually I am suspicious about our feathered friends... Last summer I saw a seagull swoop in on a car leaving a carwash in Brighton. It took aim at the windscreen, fired and then pulled away in a manner that was in no way accidental. :evil:


----------



## Canoncan (May 28, 2005)

I have not had a bird drop things, yet many many many blooper type shots. Mainly out of focus due to last minute bird movement, not your kind of movement, which is moving in itself. Thanks for sharing, it did make me laugh. :mrgreen:


----------



## Ele Keats (Jun 5, 2005)

Hahaha, that might just be my favorite picture ever.


----------



## forgottenskies (Jun 5, 2005)

HAHAHA!!!Thats great, lol.


----------

